# Unbelievable!



## Princess16 (8 May 2015)

I can scarcely believe what I have seen on FB some pillock (for want of a better word) has pierced her cat's ears with the caption "she bled quite a bit and struggled a bit but she's alright now" WTF! 

People have tried to trace her in order to report her but I think her account has been deleted.

Words fail me !!


----------



## Archangel (9 May 2015)

I can't believe it either.  People are just...


----------



## Penny Less (9 May 2015)

I cant believe that people get their babies ears pierced


----------



## DW Team (9 May 2015)

I looked at that and I have been trying to track said person down as I want to report to all the welfare people I can.


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (9 May 2015)

I personally find it revolting, just like the babies that have their ears pierced.  Stupid people for getting the kitten's done, words fail me.


----------



## Embo (12 May 2015)

Have seen the photo and also heard a couple of things about it.

Heard that the studs on the kittens ears are magnetic. Also heard that the person has been found and dealt with already. It's an old pic that circulating again, apparently. The thought that someone would (and there've probably been a few that have!) do that. 

As for babies... this is something that boils my pee. I see women take their babies into Claire's and I cringe. Awful. But to each his own, who am I to disagree?


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (12 May 2015)

Princess16 said:



			I can scarcely believe what I have seen on FB some pillock (for want of a better word) has pierced her cat's ears with the caption "she bled quite a bit and struggled a bit but she's alright now" WTF! 

People have tried to trace her in order to report her but I think her account has been deleted.

Words fail me !!
		
Click to expand...


I am glad I have not seen this nor do want too.  Words fail me why there are so many morons walking this earth


----------

